# Is it creepy or a compliment



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone is using a picture of me and my personal best steelhead as their profile pic on north coast steelhead on Facebook. Here is the picture







I just found out today. It was a beast but I don't know why someone would use a picture of someone else's fish for a profile pic. I would never take a picture with someone else's fish would you? I'm not sure what to think is it a compliment or is it creepy or a combination of the two. Maybe I'm just being weird but my profile pic is a picture of a fish I caught .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I would contact the site or the person using your picture and tell them to remove it, someone is bragging it up on the site with your fish pic . It is weird !!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha you have been catfished with a steelhead! Ironic if you ask me. I think it's weird that they would use your pic and not ask or even know you. I would defiantly message them to remove it and report it to Facebook. That fish is massive tho!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It never says it's his fish. Creepy is a word young kids invented to describe an awkward social situation to them. Which to them really starts at speaking face to face which 90 percent of them can't handle. Hell I even know youngins that say it's creepy to make a voice call without texting first. Lol. Let's just call it odd and not feed their culture. I'm sure he is just a fish enthusiast and not Freddy Kruger or some psychopath.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife said it was kinda creepy so I used that in the title.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would demand royalties!!$$$ And that is an awsome fish by the way, didnt know they got that big in great lakes


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> It never says it's his fish. Creepy is a word young kids invented to describe an awkward social situation to them. Which to them really starts at speaking face to face which 90 percent of them can't handle. Hell I even know youngins that say it's creepy to make a voice call without texting first. Lol. Let's just call it odd and not feed their culture. I'm sure he is just a fish enthusiast and not Freddy Kruger or some psychopath.


I never said he said it was his fish but why is it his avatar also?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Someone is using a picture of me and my personal best steelhead as their profile pic on north coast steelhead on Facebook. Here is the picture
> View attachment 195042
> I just found out today. It was a beast but I don't know why someone would use a picture of someone else's fish for a profile pic. I would never take a picture with someone else's fish would you? I'm not sure what to think is it a compliment or is it creepy or a combination of the two. Maybe I'm just being weird but my profile pic is a picture of a fish I caught .


I know guys who have secured sponsorships using other folks fish pics. No shame in todays age.

In this case I just think he's impressed and wants to share with folks. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

It is the digital age now and need your permission to post your personal pic. Id just contact the site owner and have a chat.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's weird. However, I'd like to compliment you on that fish - what a beast!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hasn't anyone ever told you that once you post it on the internet, it is no longer yours? haha I've seen individual pictures from the website i run turn up in odd places, but even worse have seen stories completely copied and used to try and sell items! It is crazy what people will outright steal just for publicity.... and it is evidently working because it looks like there are almost 1,000 'likes' and over a hundred comments on Facebook! Does this count as your 15 minutes of fame?

That is a monster fish!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha ya well I guess my 15 minutes are used up. It was an awesome fish and I let him go to be enjoyed by someone else. Everyone was pissed I didn't get it mounted but I'm not into that I like letting fish go.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

He doesnt say its his fish...and he doesn't say it isn't his fish.
It is a lie of omission.
Its kind of a jerk move, although I suppose in some backhanded way it is a compliment.
I would call him out on it.
I have a hard time believing that steelhead only wieghed 18lb...looks more like 20.

You know what they say..."fishing will do a lot of things for a man, but it wont make him any more truthful...."


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Reply to that post with...
"As a matter of fact I have caught a fish that size that's a pic of me!"


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude - what did you catch that beast on!'


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

MadMax1 said:


> Dude - what did you catch that beast on!'


A square bill 1.0 in blue back herring.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious how did you find out he was using it?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend got invited to that website today by a friend of his and asked me if I knew someone was using my picture as their profile pic.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not exactly a person claiming as themselves so I don't find it creepy. It's North Coast Steelhead using a pic of a awesome catch. If it was person using it as their profile pic, it would be weird.

No identity crisis here.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Maybe it's some young cat or new to the game guy that saw that picture and posted it because that's what he aspires to be and is on the hunt for that monster. Or maybe it's just your buddies messing with ya. Nah....it's creepy!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He's using the pic to ask a question and bragging up your fish, a little weird but not a huge deal.

Pics of me and my buddy showed up on a salmon tackle website, a very specific brand under their photo gallery of fish caught on their products, we don't know the dude and our fish weren't caught on there stuff. That's is very weird.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

No it's not weird, only 872 people think that that's him and only 107 of those people asked him what he caught it on...


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the state record is 21 lbs. That's a nice fish.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Someone is using a picture of me and my personal best steelhead as their profile pic on north coast steelhead on Facebook. Here is the picture
> View attachment 195042
> I just found out today. It was a beast but I don't know why someone would use a picture of someone else's fish for a profile pic. I would never take a picture with someone else's fish would you? I'm not sure what to think is it a compliment or is it creepy or a combination of the two. Maybe I'm just being weird but my profile pic is a picture of a fish I caught .


That is weird to me, but looks like hes some kind of forum guy. He is complimenting you on how huge that fish is. I must say too that thing is monster.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

According to their august 14th post they are featuring different submitted profile pics each week and giving spawn sacks in return? Someone must have submitted your pic to them. I vote creepy. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Still weird


----------



## Reesefish (Apr 6, 2014)

Where did you catch that pig what a monster


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have figured out who the poser is. He knows he needs to give recognition or remove the photo. I don't use it in my avatar because I was smoking and that almost cost me my life. I wish I wasn't smoking in that pic, but I was an I have moved on with my life. Smoking is so stupid and man I wish I could rewind to the day I tried my first one. Well 17 years later and 1 heart attack I have quit smoking and drinking. I am focused on getting my fisheries biologist degree and am in my sophomore year. To answer your question It was caught in vermilion river.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I remember this fish. What a beast! That winter was awesome on the V. Maybe we could get another winter like that. This decade. Please


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That was a good winter for steelhead fishing. We had good flows and lots of fish. This fall is not starting out so great on the V I have gone twice and I'm 1-3 so nothing to get excited about.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What a beast of a fish congrats on that! What river did you get him in?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look up 3 posts it's say right In it. the vermilion river


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Hardwood, the key is you didn't let it take your life. You are in control and you still have life in front of you.
Keep on fishin and catching those beasts. Great fish! and it is a bit creepy, but not surprising in todays internet age.
Rickerd


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

rickerd said:


> Hey Hardwood, the key is you didn't let it take your life. You are in control and you still have life in front of you.
> Keep on fishin and catching those beasts. Great fish! and it is a bit creepy, but not surprising in todays internet age.
> Rickerd


Thanks man all you can do is be position and live one day at a time.


----------

